# How much do you parents have to do with your LO??



## babynewbie

Archie sees my mum and dad quite a lot - at least 3/4 times a week, they live quite close to me so its easy to pop in after being in town or whatever. My mum is so crazy about him she loves spending time with him, shes definetly taken to the Nanny role she loves it!! Ive only been out (out out overnight lol) 3 times since he was born and shes had him each time.

Just wondered how much time your LO spends with their grandparents??


:flower:


----------



## fantastica

I'm living with my parents atm :( so LOADS!!! My mum loves spending time with him..and is not looking forward to us moving in sept!!

Oh's mum never sees him!


----------



## Lauraxamy

I sort of still live at home but OH lives in his own flat so spend ALOT of time there but obv when I'm at home my Mum sees her alot and she loves it! She's a great help too and I don't know what I'd do without her, I'm really close to my grandma because my Mum lived at home with her too when I was little so I'm glad my LO will be close to my Mum too.


----------



## jenny_wren

we live about 5 mins from both sets of grandparents
so they normally see emily once or twice a week

my mums see her more than his mum but thats
because mine doesn't feed her shit lol that's also
why she doesn't stay round his mums anymore lol
if we have somewhere to go or something to do
my mum always has her :rofl:

xx​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I live about 8 mins away from home, so I`m always over there, my brother is always telling me to go home :( lol
so My mom sees him alot, and shes always very helpful
she watched him over night twice, shes a great grandma :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

We live like 5 mins from both my parents and OH's mum and stepdad, so they see her usually once or twice a week. On a sunday I'll go over to mums with her while OH is working, and then his mum pops in when she collects her kids from school, as the school is right next to us. Some weeks OH's mum sees her a lot more, other weeks its my mum. It sounds bad, but I trust my mum more not to give her anything or do anything with her that I don't want her too. She follows everything I say, and rings or texts if she is unsure about what I would want. And that's what I love. OH's mum is a bit different, just the other day she took it upon herself to take her from me and get her to sleep when I said that I did NOT want her to go to sleep as it was dinner and bath time FIRST, and she would be a pain. But was I listened to? Like HELL! I probably should have been louder and more forceful with my wishes, I usually am, but I was surrounded by loads of OH's family so it was really awkward. Next time I will be I think because she screamed all the way home and was horrible to get to sleep. 

Sorry, mini rant turned up in there! haha. My appologies girls. I just can't stand it when someone thinks that they know more of what is best for Robyn than I do. It really gets me down and angry. 

xoxox


----------



## purpledaisy2

My mum see's my LO everyday, she always calls in either before or after work. And she will be looking after him when I go back to work next month.

OH's parents on the other hand coudln't be any more different theyve only seen him 5 times since he was born!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

My mum and dad have connor every saturday night as thats they only night that there both there to see him for a long period of time and then they pop in 2-3 times every week to see him for an hour before work. My OHs dad sees connor 3-4 times a week for about an hour a time


----------



## danniemum2be

well OH's mum and dad have both died and so has my Dad and i havent spoken to my mum in about 2 years we just dont get on, she came and seen Maisie at the hospital, turned up after id told her to wait untill we were out of hospital as we were having loads of visitors then asked OH to go for a few hours :saywhat: he's her dad and she'd only been born a few hours, she cme in and literally snatched the baby out my hands, didnt say a word to me for the whole hour shed brought half the family!! took loads of pics and handed the baby back and left without saying a word. then i said she could see maisie giving her a chance and she started moaning so told her she could get lost then she text me along the lines of shes taking me to court for grandparents rights :wacko: and then has the cheak to turn up at ours the next day with the whole family are u kidding me lol. so i didnt answer the door and last munf me bein soft thought id invite her rnd to c maisie and she replied saying she already had something planned and havent heard from her since so she can get lost now!! 

anyway thats my rant me and matt and his family and all our mates spoil her and give her more love than she could ever want so it doesnt matter x x :cloud9:


----------



## Jayandbabygir

My parents see her like once a month and my OH see her about 1 a week. Were always quite busy and I do like having kayla in her little routines at night and she doesnt like being fussed over so I try not to take her anywhere shes going to passed around like a ragdoll!.

xx


----------



## Tasha360

I see my mom nearly everyday, she lives about 5 miles away and pops in most nights after work. Shes a great help when my Oh works his long 2 till midnight shifts every other week. She watches the kids while i have a bath etc. My dad vists every saturday (but only since my youngest was born). My Ohs dad died when i was pregnant with my son and his mom lives in the next street but we are lucky if she vists once every month and thats only usually if she wants something. xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I live with my parents, so quite a lot!

FOB's parents have seen her a few times since she was born, but they live a couple of hours away so they can't get here that often and I'm not happy to leave her overnight anywhere yet!


----------



## tasha41

Elyse & I live with my parents right now, so they are way too involved for my liking!!!

They love having her around and they watch her if I have to work and my OH isn't off from his job yet. 

OH's parents see her 2 times a week generally too since he lives there with him, she goes for sleepovers over there sometimes if I work early mornings and his mum is watching her during the day.


----------



## babydustcass

Its difficult for our parents to see us and our son as we live 3 hours drive away but my mum and step dad make time whenever they can and take detours when they travel north to come and see us. We only go back down south on special occassions, christmas and birthdays as so far its killed all the cars we have owned in travelling so far.

My partners dad is brilliant too, he really makes an effort but his mum would rather go to B&Q to buy cement :wacko:(i kid you not, recently we offered to come and see her but she was going to buy cement so wasnt going to be in?)

We moved here a year ago, where its nice a quite compared to the bussel where we used to live. My dad and his erm wife live here, we see my dad often but his wife keeps away from me after we had a falling out:dohh: (drunk cheating *****). I pretend she doesnt live anywhere near me lah lah lah lah lah :blush::cloud9: We consider moving 'home' sometimes so LO can grow up closer to his grandparents and other family but I really think his life will be better here than in the town i grew up in and he has all the love he needs from mummy and daddy :kiss::hugs:. :thumbup:


----------



## Abigailly

I live with my parents so they see her every day. My dad isn't too bothered about her as she doesn't interact yet LOL (although he loves her to absolute bits and she lights up every time she sees her Grandad!), my mum on the other hand works as a childminder so is always in and is really hands on with her, although always asks me and always does things my way. She's never tried to take charge etc, and will give me advice but is very good at not bombarding me with it.

My OH's parents have only met her once (although not by choice, they live in Donegal, Ireland, and are fairly strapped for cash) but when they dis see her they just adored her, they call over every night for an up date etc.


----------



## MummyGooch

We currently live in a semi next door to my parents (not attached to eachother though) :winkwink: It's really great for company especially now OH works long hours into the evening. We're moving on June 1st but to another house on the street so it won't make much difference. I think i'll be even more grateful for being close by when our little girl gets here as then my mum will probably help with Hayden's school run :thumbup:

They used to have him overnight once a week when we lived a little further away, but rarely do nowadays as they see him alot during the day or take him out to town etc.

OH's parents live five minutes up the road and have Hayden most thursdays overnight from 5pm-8.30am in the morning.

We're very lucky to have family close by and who adore our babies :cloud9:


----------



## purple_kiwi

my mom helps. i pay her to do my laudry. so she comes gets that and has a visit. she also goes shopping with. she hasnt done much more then that really.


----------



## CallieBert

My mum and dad both live quite a distance away.... My dad comes over every weekend or so, but my mum and me are still on shakey terms. Shes never really been okay with me since i got pregnant, and she's seen Braden maybe 10 times since he's been born.

But my OH's parents see Braden all the time, they live really close, and his mum picks B up from daycare for me until i finish school and she takes him so I can revise. They have been great.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My mum sees kyla once or twice a week, she lives half an hour away.
Her other nana (FOBs mum) lives 5 mins away and hasnt seen her since easter


----------



## jen1604

We're a couple of hours away from my mum and about 5 hours atleast away from my dad so they don't get to see the babies as much as we would all like :(

They webcam with Ophelia a couple of times a week though and we're always sending pictures/drawings so they're involved as much as they can be. xx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

now my mum sees ash prob once a week or 2 weeks, ill meet up with my sis and she'll come or she'll pop in. but she didnt ask for a year when he was born as we wernt talking xx


----------



## Mellie1988

My parents live about 30 mins away, we try see them atleast once a week but they both work full time so its abit difficult sometimes :(! If I had the choice I would probs see them 2-3 times a week! 

OHs parents are strange ones, whenever we ring to say were coming round, they tell us not to bother as they are busy :( hurts tbh...we sometimes turn up and obviously they drop everything for us but theyre soon pushing us back out of the door....the live about 10 mins away 

x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My mum and dad see them about twice a week and they sleep over about once a month.

The inlaws see them about once a week and the kids sleep their once a month x


----------

